# PFS My weird and wonderful way



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Demonstrating my weird and wonderful way of banding and shooting a PFS






Thank you for watching!!!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Good idea with the band attachment. I also noticed that for PFS the bands are slightly rotated, but I didn't know if it is good or not


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very good idea


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I like this idea of having the bands set to accommodate the twisting of the pouch when drawing back. Ill give it a try next time I put new bands on. Thanks for the video.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice concept!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Verrrrry interesting!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I will try your fist grip for the pouch tomorrow, it seems better to pull heavier bands ... and watching your shooting is always is a joy my friend !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

poli orea! ton mialo tou ellinas pote kimate! cool idea.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice idea!! 

SMS


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I love it and by the way that is a Nice Tuxedo.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I have not tried it yet ... only wondering if the un-twisted bands lessens the flip-over forks effect or not as much ball spin. Again, interesting!


----------

